# What is the pay range for remote coding?



## MelissaCCS-P

I am thinking about doing some part time remote coding but I'm wondering what the pay ranges are so that I know what to expect.  Is it per chart or by the hour???  I'm curently working in-office.  

Any recommendations?

Thank you,

Melissa


----------



## veggiecow

I believe most part-time positions pay by the chart. In my experience it is usually pretty meager. Or, if the per chart pay is higher, it is usually b/c their type of coding takes forever. Full time can be either per chart or by the hour.


----------



## MelissaCCS-P

Anyone else have any input regarding remote coding?:  What is an acceptable salary for remote coding?

confused:


----------



## scottshar

*Remote Coding Salaries*

Pay for remote coding varies depending on whether you would be coding inpatient or outpatient (inpatient usually pays more, but takes longer to code).  Pay for Specialty coding is usually higher than say for Family Practice too.  Depending on complexity, I have seen it range from $2 per chart to $8 per chart.  If paid hourly, sometimes depends on your geographic location but usually ranges from $18hr on up depending on years of experience.
Hope this helps


----------



## jifnif

i work remotely and I make $5 a chart.  $8 for inpatient.  it isn't that much but the more charts I do the more I make.  Honestly, sometimes it feels like it isn't work the time if you have charts that are over 100 pages but sometimes you get lucky and have a chart that is 10 pages.  Besides...these days, just having a job is pretty darn lucky!!!  I think I would do it for a $1!!!!


----------



## deja53

*RE:*

I get paid $2.15 to $2.75 per date of service depending on which contract I'm working on. This is for E&M's only.


Tammy


----------



## srich64

MelissaCCS-P said:


> I am thinking about doing some part time remote coding but I'm wondering what the pay ranges are so that I know what to expect.  Is it per chart or by the hour???  I'm curently working in-office.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Melissa


Hi - remote coding pay depends on the company you work for......and the type of chart you are coding.  Sometimes it's hourly and sometimes it's per chart.  I prefer the hourly!


----------



## Icode4U

*Remote coding*

I contract code.  I make $27.50 per hour.  The remote positions that I have seen also pay at the very least $18.00 per hour


----------



## martha37

*Who do you work for*

i NEED A JOB LIKE YOURS, GOT THE INSIDE TRACK????


----------



## 00032036

Which company do you work for?  Am trying to find a reputable one to do this remote coding.  Daley


----------



## gardnerp20

Icode4U said:


> I contract code.  I make $27.50 per hour.  The remote positions that I have seen also pay at the very least $18.00 per hour



Would you mind sharing what company you work for?

Thanks


----------



## heyyall2

I am also interested in a remote coding job like yours do you wish to share the company's info that I can contact them. thxs.


----------



## harrison8160

Icode4U said:


> I contract code.  I make $27.50 per hour.  The remote positions that I have seen also pay at the very least $18.00 per hour


Do you mind if I ask what company or at least what state you work in?


----------



## luismarin1

about 8% - 10% of amount paid on a claim.

New York, NY


----------



## bizy bee

whom do you code for to make this much.  I am also looking for remote coding and recently got laid off last October 2009.  Please email me at shannon.saal.evans@gmail.com


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO

I also do remote contract coding. One position is dual e/m auditor and fraud investigator and pays $30 an hour. Other position pays $35 an hour and type of work fluctuates from fraud reviews, auditing and ICD-9 coding. It all depends on the company you work for, their location and years of previous experience ( I have 12) and how many credentials. 
Neither of the companies I work for are hiring. I just wanted to share some other pay ranges that are out there.

Best of luck to you all.


----------



## elamathi

Hi all,

What is actually remote coding?  Is that working from home.  I have four years of exp in coding, auditing working in a good company.  I am residing in India.  Please tell us the possibilities..I want to work from home as a part-time.

Elamathi


----------



## johnchar

*Cpc-h*

I work for a company in CA that pays $17 per hour and they are awesome to work for


----------



## AndreaGreen22

HI I Code4U,

I'm interesting in doing some contract coding as well. Could you share the name of the company that you work for ?
I would greatly appreciate any information you may provide.


----------



## fritzta

Just a heads up...MedAssurant makes you sign a non compete, meaing you an't do similar work for any other company, but pays (atleast when I applied) $18/hr.  Outcomes Inc, pays by the chart, but between the high page count on most charts, horrible training, even worse email communication, and the inability to keep its remote coders in loop, the per chart rate isn't worth it.  I spend more of my time just getting them to tell me something or check my email for charts then I actaully do coding.  Both of the companies are MA risk adjustment coding (HCC and Rx HCC) really dry and boring stuff and not really coding as far as I'm concerned.  I mean it is but if you're looking for experience, you'll lose all you previous knowledge of CPT and modifiers.  Remote coding for Outcomes should be a last resort for any coder.


----------



## obgyncoder 

*3.50 per id request? does this mean by chart?*

Hi I'm negotiating pay with a company that I'm going to be doing remote coding for. This is my first job as a remote coder. Does $3.50 per ID request mean by chart? I'm going to ask them. I just want others opinion and since this is the first time I'm taking this on..I'm new to all the wording of the contracts.
Thanks!


----------



## cordelia

Pay is going to vary, I have worked for a few different companies. Some paid by chart, some hourly, some I was a 1099 and others as a W2. Pay will also vary by specialty, ED charts tend to be quick, so the pay is less with high productivity requirements. Inpatient charts are more difficult and time consuming, so they pay more.

I am currently a PRN inpatient coder making $30 an hour.

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## amneske

*ANyone willing to share contact info for remote companies?*

Would anyone be willing to share contact information for remote coding companies?


----------



## sphillips79

I have made anywhere from $2.50 -$8.00 a chart, most of the ones I code for are hourly and I make/made anywhere from $23.00 - $34.00 an hr


----------



## clynnbass

*Remote coding pay*

I work as a remote coder part time for 2 different companies. For one of the companies I receive $20 per hour. My other job pays $23 per hour doing the same job as an HCC coder. It really depends on the company, you can negoitiate a higher rate of pay with experience.


----------

